# Sedona Springs or Arroyo Roble ?



## bccash63 (Feb 8, 2009)

Has anyone stayed at both of these resorts?  Which one would you return to?
Both are available-- have read the reviews and still can't decide.  thanx, Dawn
This will be our first trip to sedona


----------



## Cathyb (Feb 8, 2009)

We stayed at Arroyo Roble in October.  Most of the exchangers get this one street of units which don't have great views.  More importantly our unit was dark and 1950-ish.  It is two stories but the stairway is narrow and there is a stepdown into the living room which I forgot about with an armload of clothes (my own stupidity) and fell.  It has everything you would want in dishes, pots, jacuzzi tub, two fireplaces -- it is just the age of the development.  I understand they are doing some renovations.  Location is xlnt -- up a steep short hill to the main street with restaurants and stores.  Laptops don't work well in units but there is free Internet in their rec room.


----------



## Lou (Feb 8, 2009)

*Sedona Springs*

Haven't stayed at Arroyo Roble, but we loved Sedona Springs.  Going for our second visit to Sedona in April, and it was our only choice for our next stay.


----------



## Hophop4 (Feb 8, 2009)

Here are some pics of Arroyo and Sedona/GrandCanyon:


Hop's Pics:  http://picasaweb.google.com/Hophop8


----------



## barndweller (Feb 8, 2009)

First, let me say we are Sedona Springs owners. We love it there. Large units recently completely renovated. Fully equiped kitchens, small but nice pool, several hot tubs, nice barbeque area, nice grounds but no fantastic views, located away from central town area but close. Shopping and restaurants nearby.

We haven't stayed at Arroyo Roble but know it is more centrally located within walking distance to the central tourist area. We would choose Sedona Springs because the location is a non-issue for us. We still have to drive to go sight seeing so Arroyo Robles location isn't an advantage and besides that we are II exchangers so Robles is not an option.


----------



## Red Rox (Feb 10, 2009)

I have stayed at both and enjoyed them both. I would feel comfortable with either one again. Sedona Springs has larger units, mostly. LA is a better location in the Heart of Sedona and has superior amenities.


----------



## Red Rox (Feb 10, 2009)

Oops. I was comparing Los Abrigados (LA), but actually my comments still apply. AR is also a superior location in Uptown and along Oak Creek. Amenities still compare favorably too, although not as well as LA IMO.


----------



## catwgirl (Feb 13, 2009)

I have stayed at both and would happily stay at either one again.  I would consider how many you are taking and what sleeping arrangements you need.  AR has twin beds in the second bedroom.  Great for kids, not so great for a couple.  There is also a sofabed in the living room.

Sedona Springs 2 bedroom unit has only two beds.  A king in the master, and a king or queen (I forget which) in the lockoff.  After that you have 3 sofabeds.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Feb 15, 2009)

Arroyo Robles or Sedona Springs.  Hmm.  We should all have such tough choices to make.


----------



## tanguayc (Feb 16, 2009)

We will be at AR in May.  Friends are meeting us there.  Can anyone tell me if all the 2nd bedrooms have twin beds?  Also, my confirmation does not give me a unit number. Can I call the resort before arriving and request a unit?  If so, which unit do you suggest.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 17, 2009)

tanguayc said:


> We will be at AR in May.  Friends are meeting us there.  Can anyone tell me if all the 2nd bedrooms have twin beds?  Also, my confirmation does not give me a unit number. Can I call the resort before arriving and request a unit?  If so, which unit do you suggest.  Thanks for the help.




We stayed at Arroyo Roble on an RCI exchange in October.  Unit 1564, as I recall.  The 2nd bedroom had twin beds.  My original RCI exchange confirmation letter had the unit number on it.  The unit hadn't been remodeled (although they were doing the unit next door, and were working toward our unit) but the amenities in our unit worked out just fine.

To the OP:  I haven't stayed at Sedona Springs, but I'd happily go back to 
Arroyo Roble again.

Dave


----------



## tanguayc (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for the help.  I had booked this on line, so I just printed off the confirmation.  Should I call RCI or just wait?  With no unit number, I'm a bit nervous about actually having a reservation when we get to AR.  Thanks again


----------



## gnipgnop (Feb 18, 2009)

Don't be nervous about the reservation.  When you get your confirmation in the mail from RCI, it will have the unit # on it.  We have reservations for August and the Unit #1562.  I sure hope it will be updated by the time we get there in August.  

Also, I believe all units have twin beds in the second bedroom.  When we were there in 2004, my brother and sister in law were with us and they moved the night stand that was between the two beds and pushed them together.  Looked like a great big king size bed after that.  Hope this helps.


----------



## bccash63 (Feb 18, 2009)

Decided on the Sedona Springs 2br as I will be traveling with 2 of my children, my Mom and my sister.  My Mom goes to bed and gets up earlier than the rest of us so the lock-off studio would be perfect for her.  The 1 br loft will provide plenty of room for the rest of us.  thanx for the input--Dawn


----------



## bobk (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm sure you will love Sedona Springs.  With the lock-off unit it will be perfect for your parents.  We were there last year with my 2 sons there wives and our granddaughter.  My son his wife and there daughter used the lockoff, while my other son used the loft off the master br.  The loft is a nice size.  The unit together with the lockoff has accomodations for 10.


----------



## tanguayc (Feb 20, 2009)

gnipgnop said:


> Don't be nervous about the reservation.  When you get your confirmation in the mail from RCI, it will have the unit # on it.  We have reservations for August and the Unit #1562.  I sure hope it will be updated by the time we get there in August.
> 
> Thanks for the info.  I booked this about a month ago.  How long to wait for a confirmation?  When we get back in May, I'll give you an update! Thanks again for all the help.  Guess I just worry too much.


----------

